# ROTP Application as a University Student



## ChrisDennison (16 May 2012)

Hey guys

I am attending Carleton University in the Fall for Political Science.

I was going to apply for ROTP this year, but in the end decided not to do so.

If I decide to pursue ROTP while in University, can I do so? Will my grades be based on my high school marks, or University? Would the CF take into consideration any sports, volunteer hours or extra curricular activities I attend while at Carleton?

Thanks for any answers. I could not find another thread that answered my specific questions.


----------



## Cui (16 May 2012)

ChrisDennison said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I am attending Carleton University in the Fall for Political Science.
> 
> ...



Go to your local recruiting centre, talk to the recruiters, and go from there.

They will still look at your high school marks, as well they will take your university marks into consideration.

As for your other questions, yes, all sports, volunteering, clubs, and jobs that you do will give you a leg up over the other applicants.

Hope this helps


----------

